
Time Might Be Running Backwards Inside Black Holes - elmar
http://www.iflscience.com/physics/time-might-be-running-backwards-inside-black-holes-unfinished
======
livatlantis
This was written in surprisingly easy-to-understand language. The original
article[0] goes into a little more detail but mentions something fundamental
about black holes that I do not yet understand:

"The so-called teleology of the black hole event horizon is an artifact of the
way in which physicists define an event horizon: the event horizon is defined
with respect to infinite future elapsed time, so by definition it 'knows'
about the entire fate of the universe[...]".

Can someone explain to me why this is? Why infinite future elapsed time if you
don't see black holes as holographic screens?

[0]: [http://phys.org/news/2015-09-law-implies-thermodynamic-
black...](http://phys.org/news/2015-09-law-implies-thermodynamic-black-
holes.html)

